# Beginner Rider. Critique please!(:



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

You look really good for a beginner!

In the 2nd photo your leg looks a bit forward. Maybe you stirrup could go up a notch? I think you're jumping a wee bit ahead in the third photo. 

I think tiny jumps are okay to start out with. If you start to feel rushed, be sure to speak up. The danger is so much greater while jumping than on the flat, and there is so much to learn without jumping.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

You look good for a beginner  Well done.

You look (and its hard to tell from the photos) like you are leaning forward - which might be because your stirrups are a touch too long? 

You don't want critique on the jumping so I will leave it at that. If you could get some good photos working on the flat we could tell you more


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

My first impression was that your stirrups are too long, too, particularly for jumping.

But you look to be doing very well! You do need to straighten your back a little more, but nothing jumps out at me as being wrong. I would try putting your stirrups up a little; you'll find it easier to keep your heels down and legs in the right position.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Firstly I would like to thank everyone for the critiques. I absolutely appreciate it
Also, you may critique the jumps, what I meant by the "note" was don't tell 
me that my instructor is rushing things along by having me jump. XD if I felt uncomfortable, she would allow me to slowdown (there have been a couple instances where we have taken a couple steps back). Besides I only jump for about 5 to maybe 10 minutes of the lesson. The rest is all flat work. 

Again, thank you all!


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

Try not to 'brace' yourself on the horses neck so much. On the flat, raise your hands up about an inch. As you are just learning to jump, it is almost impossible not to brace, so just be aware that you are doing it so that you can improve it in the future
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Photo 3: No looking down. 

I also agree that you should put your irons up a hole or two and see how you feel about it. 

You've got a little bit of an unfortunate body type for jumping. You're equally as long in the torso as you are in your legs. This is tough to learn how to balance yourself appropriately when jumping. Had you started when you were 5 or 6, it'd be much easier for your body mechanics.... however; since you're learning as an adult rider, then the body mechanics will sometimes get in the way of self preservation. Look at the horses ears in the last three pictures. You can see that they are pretty unsure of what you're doing up there.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had completely forgot about this post. :3 I just wanted to pop in and say thank you to all that commented though! I do appreciate it!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I would agree that your stirrups look a bit long. Also, work on your release a bit over 'jumps'--it looks like you're bracing against his neck.

Also, (ugh, that word...) I would bring your shoulders back just a titch.

Looking good overall.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

You are doing well! Like everyone said, shorter stirrups, don't brace, look up, etc. and I am so jealous, I wish I looked that pretty on horseback!


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

In the second pic your leg looks a bit too far forward and in both the first and second it looks like your feet are pointing out and so it looks like an open door basically (I sometimes have this problem too) so try keeping your feet pointing more forward than out.


----------

